# This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a bit odd problem to me.

Whenever I try to change any file's default program through right-click>open with>change default program, I get this:

"This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one is already installed, create an association in the Default Programs control panel."

But... I can open my PC management. I can change the default program via right-click>properties>Change, and I can open explorer.exe. I can double-click it to open it with the default program.

The reason I want this to be fixed is to get a bit faster way to open my pictures in my image editing program WITHOUT making the file type default.

How to fix this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to make something default in order to open it Change which programs Windows uses by default


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> You need to make something default in order to open it Change which programs Windows uses by default





Uhkam said:


> I can change the default program via right-click>properties>Change. I can double-click it to open it with the default program.


double-clicking to open and changing the default program through other way works...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your last post mentions this The reason I want this to be fixed is to get a bit faster way to open my pictures in my image editing program WITHOUT making the file type default.
which you cannot do you need something associated with it to open in the first instance in order for it to be opened


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Your last post mentions this The reason I want this to be fixed is to get a bit faster way to open my pictures in my image editing program WITHOUT making the file type default.
> which you cannot do you need something associated with it to open in the first instance in order for it to be opened


What I meant was that I'd be able to open it without making it a default program (double-clicking), but to be able toopen it from "Open With..." menu


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Unless the program shows up there then you won't be able to not all programs are made to do that here is a how to but you may need to make a back up of the registry How to Add Any Application to the Windows Desktop Right-Click Menu


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Unless the program shows up there then you won't be able to not all programs are made to do that here is a how to but you may need to make a back up of the registry How to Add Any Application to the Windows Desktop Right-Click Menu


Might want to check your grammar, sir...

That's not the thing I want though. I want to open a file with a program, not open a program from right-click.

I posted a Youtube video about this: This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action - YouTube (might not show it yet as it's still uploading at the time I posted this)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You want to use the right click menu to select the program\application then you would need to adjust the registry,I don't see what grammar has to do with it as long as you can understand.The right click menu only adds programs with that particular ability for instance Vlc player others need more work as mentioned via the registry now you might find more info from places like this How To Add & Remove Entries from The Windows Right-Click Menu


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might sort it for you Open With - Change Default Program - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> This might sort it for you Open With - Change Default Program - Windows 7 Help Forums


I can't do this. This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action - YouTube


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi have you run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


Yes, I have. Didn't fix it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Has it always been like this or is it recent, and did you run system restore to a time when it did work if it has worked before.have you had any new software downloaded or installed did you run a anti virus and a malware scan.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Also please see the suggestion here Right click 'Open With' Command missing. Help Please. - Microsoft Community


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> Has it always been like this or is it recent, and did you run system restore to a time when it did work if it has worked before.have you had any new software downloaded or installed did you run a anti virus and a malware scan.


It's been for a long time now. I scanned with all things, but it didn't find any viruses and so on. I do have installed new softwares, but i've known most of them so that they aren't viruses


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could try post 14


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

joeten said:


> You could try post 14


Didn't work


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this one is a little confusing (excuse the grammar). I suspect as this happens universally then somehow file assoc have corrupted, you should check your system for Virus\Malware, as this is often caused by them.

There is a third party util that was written long ago to compensate for a developers inability to understand MS source code and integrate their program into the shell. We would use this as a last resort.

Lets repair your default executables .assoc (this returns to defaults and is perfectly safe)
Open the attached .zip file and double click on the returned .reg file, agree to add to registry. Restart computer, let us know how you get on.

View attachment Sevenassoc.zip


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, this one is a little confusing (excuse the grammar). I suspect as this happens universally then somehow file assoc have corrupted, you should check your system for Virus\Malware, as this is often caused by them.
> 
> There is a third party util that was written long ago to compensate for a developers inability to understand MS source code and integrate their program into the shell. We would use this as a last resort.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, this didn't work either.

And i've checked the viruses and all disk errors already. Still didn't fix


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well we need to go further the only other areas this impacts upon is .Link and .Icon assoc, again this returns defaults, so is safe, run the attached .zip files and double click the .reg file it returns, agree to add to registry, run both, then restart computer.

View attachment 7ICon.zip


View attachment 7Link.zip


----------



## Uhkam (Aug 18, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, well we need to go further the only other areas this impacts upon is .Link and .Icon assoc, again this returns defaults, so is safe, run the attached .zip files and double click the .reg file it returns, agree to add to registry, run both, then restart computer.
> 
> View attachment 126951
> 
> ...


The 7icon didn't work. it says "All info wasn't successfully writted down into the registry. The system or other process has opened keys"


----------

